# Help me in my SeX LiFe



## Aminkhan (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi... 
i m so confused and worried abt myself...i m 29 and its almost 6 years with my girlfriend,,,, I can't sleep without having sex ... 2 years ago we used to have sex daily but since last couple of months i love to do it at least twice a day ... and she is really tired of that .. A day i dont do sex , i can't sleep then i go through secret job .. my PE erects without any mood .. while i m working in office , while em driving , or sitting ... 
:scratchhead:
i don know wt should i do ? 

i think em addicted but should i do... ???????????????? 

Good Luck !


----------



## oceanbreeze (Oct 8, 2007)

Tell your doctor and get referrals to a) sex therapist b) psychiatrist


----------

